# Bind DNS is not listening on eth0

## biggyL

Hello,

I'm running BIND 9.2.3 on SuSE 9.0 with no problem

Now I have to move it on Gentoo machine running on Sparc u30.

But then running DNS  with /etc/init.d/named start

nothing happens!

Looking at the logs of both SuSE and Gentoo I've noticed that everething is almost similar but on Gentoo there is no this line:

listening on IPv4 interface eth0, 195.84.41.10#53

Please Help with this issue!

This is my named.conf on Gentoo:

```

options {

        directory "/var/bind";

        // uncomment the following lines to turn on DNS forwarding,

        // and change the forwarding ip address(es) :

        //forward first;

        //forwarders {

        //      123.123.123.123;

        //      123.123.123.123;

        //};

        forwarders { 195.84.1.36; 195.84.1.10; };

        allow-transfer {none;};

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        listen-on { 127.0.0.1; };

        // to allow only specific hosts to use the DNS server:

        //allow-query {

        //      127.0.0.1;

        //};

        // if you have problems and are behind a firewall:

        query-source address * port 53;

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

        notify no;

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        version "Go away";

};

zone "." IN {

        type hint;

        file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/localhost.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/127.zone";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "some.domain.co.il" IN {

        file "pri/some.domain.co.il";

                type master;

                };

zone "40.84.195.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        file "pri/40.84.195.in-addr.arpa";

        type master;

                                };

zone "41.84.195.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        file "pri/41.84.195.in-addr.arpa";

                type master;

                };

```

Last edited by biggyL on Wed Feb 23, 2005 5:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phoenixreborn

What happens when you comment out this line and then restart bind?

```
listen-on { 127.0.0.1; }; 
```

----------

## biggyL

Thanks fox8118,

That's the problem.

Commented this line and it runs like a charm  :Smile: .

 :Laughing: 

----------

